# Knurler tool



## tompas11 (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are som pics of my knurler which I made last year. As you can see it´s a scissors type and it´s performing very well.


----------



## tompas11 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave.
The knurler can do jobs on steel rods up to 2" diameter and that is really all I need.


----------



## wawoodman (May 6, 2011)

Tom,
That looks great, and even looks like it's in my skill range. Did you work from outside plans, or did you do the design yourself? If you did them, do you have a drawing with dimensions?

Mike


----------



## tompas11 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to say I don't have any drawings or plans for the knurler. I got the idea when I saw some
pics somewhere on the Internet. I only did make some simple sketches and throwed them away
when the job was done. Then I took what I had in my scrapbox and got to work.

Everything on the knurler are made in the lathe because at that time I didn't own a milling machine. I therefore had to make a milling attachment completed with a cheap wise and construct a devise so I could move the attachment in the Z-axis. The cheap wise got a crack so some welding was necessary.

I can however, if you like, make some measurements on the parts of the knurler.

/Tommy


----------



## wawoodman (May 6, 2011)

That would be terrific, and much appreciated!


----------



## tompas11 (May 7, 2011)

Well I'm not an engineer ;D but here are the drawings.
Maybe I forgot some measurements.
If something is unclear don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## wawoodman (May 7, 2011)

Tom,
That's great. Thanks!


----------



## tompas11 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## wawoodman (May 16, 2011)

Tom,
In the drawing, the flatted sections of 19mm round stock are machined to different sizes. Was there a reason for that, that I don't see?


----------



## tompas11 (May 17, 2011)

No reason at all. That was probably an error of me. 
You can choose whatever you want - 19 or 18mm.


----------

